# XM NavTraffic Finds New Car Models



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At the end of trading yesterday, shares of XM Satellite Radio jumped more than six percent - a mark, some believe, pushed by the news that two new automakers pimped their rides with with XM's traffic service. The first satellite-delivered real-time traffic information system available for the automotive market, XM NavTraffic is now available in vehicles made by Infiniti and Nissan.

The nation's largest satellite radio company said XM NavTraffic-equipped 2007 Infiniti G35s and 2007 Nissan Altimas are both in showrooms now across the nation.

XM said the '07 Altima is the first Nissan production vehicle to offer NavTraffic and buyers will receive a three-month subscription to the navigational service. The '07 Infiniti G35 is the second generation of the company's sport sedan - every one of which will be loaded with standard XM satellite radio, XM NavTraffic and a three-month complimentary subscription to both.

XM NavTraffic is available in 44 major U.S. markets delivering alerts about accidents, road closings and traffic flow information.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

